# you know your hoby is out of control when:



## grogan (Jan 23, 2011)

I have seen this before on other forums and decided I would start one up on here. I'll start it off:

You know your fish keeping hoby is out of control when the lfs owner will litteraly let you walk out of his store with any item on store credit. "Hey just take it home and try it out. If you like it then keep it. I trust you." That got out of control QUICK!


----------



## bmlbytes (Aug 1, 2009)

You know your fishkeeping hobby is out of control when you build this.


----------



## blindkiller85 (Jan 8, 2011)

bmlbytes said:


> You know your fishkeeping hobby is out of control when you build this.


----------



## ZebraDanio12 (Jun 17, 2011)

bmlbytes. DUDE. thats all i can say.


----------



## Ghost Knife (Mar 12, 2008)

When you own over 650 Blu-rays. I'm getting better though.


----------



## funlad3 (Oct 9, 2010)

This isn't yours though, right? You would have had to be younger than ten before construction even started.

Some people joke about flooding their basements. Some people build basements to be flooded.

And I thought I was crazy for planning to spend over $270 on plumbing...


----------



## Ghost Knife (Mar 12, 2008)

funlad3 said:


> This isn't yours though, right? You would have had to be younger than ten before construction even started.
> 
> Some people joke about flooding their basements. Some people build basements to be flooded.
> 
> And I thought I was crazy for planning to spend over $270 on plumbing...


Those are my own pics if you were talking to me.


----------



## funlad3 (Oct 9, 2010)

Sorry, I took so long looking at bmlbytes's link that you posted without me seeing! 

Your Blu-Rays are the most I've seen in one place though, including at any store. Sooo, what's your favorite movie? :lol:


----------



## Ghost Knife (Mar 12, 2008)

funlad3 said:


> Sorry, I took so long looking at bmlbytes's link that you posted without me seeing!
> 
> Your Blu-Rays are the most I've seen in one place though, including at any store. Sooo, what's your favorite movie? :lol:


That sure is a tough one. My favorite film of all time is The Matrix, but my most watched BD is probably Saving Private Ryan or Zulu.


----------



## emc7 (Jul 23, 2005)

When your fish have their own refrigerator, sink and heat pump.


----------



## grogan (Jan 23, 2011)

When it comes time to pay rent every month and you really have a hard time not blowing every cent of that money on new fish stuff.

That blue ray collection is sick!


----------



## bmlbytes (Aug 1, 2009)

That's not my 50,000 gallon aquarium. I do find it impressive though.


----------



## funlad3 (Oct 9, 2010)

Who doesn't?


----------



## Ghost Knife (Mar 12, 2008)

grogan said:


> When it comes time to pay rent every month and you really have a hard time not blowing every cent of that money on new fish stuff.
> 
> That blue ray collection is sick!


Thanks grogan.


----------



## lohachata (Jan 27, 2006)

when you fishroom is almost at it's limit...you have 40 or 50 tanks in storage...and are still looking to buy more.....
i have a bunch of tanks with a broken panel...going to take them apart and use some of the glass to build tops...will rebuild a few ; but mostly for tops...glass tops are way too expensive to buy..


----------



## hXcChic22 (Dec 26, 2009)

When Magic (Magic: The Gathering) cards somehow manage to coat entire surfaces of our apartment... they're breeding!!
And when the collection is probably worth a couple thousand dollars.


----------



## Albino_101 (Aug 14, 2008)

When lying around my room, I have enough computer parts to open up a best buy for a few days... and when my computer has a built in cup holder and working cigarette lighter:


----------



## Unicorrs (Oct 28, 2011)

you know your hobby is out of control when you want to marry one of your bettas! YIKES!


----------



## emc7 (Jul 23, 2005)

When you have a list of the 5,788 book in your house, but can't find any one book you want to read.


----------



## platies pwn (Nov 29, 2010)

When a store clerk offers a buy-one-get-one free discount,even though you already told him you're just looking.


----------



## Mikaila31 (Nov 29, 2009)

If it holds water it can work as a fish tank.


----------



## emc7 (Jul 23, 2005)

You measure with aquariums. A '98 Caravan has a capacity of nearly 8 55s, but an '85 mustang's trunk won't even hold a 15 gallon tank. That sofa table is between a 30 and a 55 long and a 5 gallon wide. That backpack weighs about 3 and a half gallons. The tap is Discus temp.


----------



## grogan (Jan 23, 2011)

When you call up the local company Air Gas to get CO2 and they know you by name. And then you make arrangements with the warehouse supervisor (close friend) to have them deliver your canister to work free of charge. And then have to explain to all your coworkers that its for aquatic plants not weed lol. Im awesome


----------



## Murloc (Jul 26, 2012)

grogan said:


> When you call up the local company Air Gas to get CO2 and they know you by name. And then you make arrangements with the warehouse supervisor (close friend) to have them deliver your canister to work free of charge. And then have to explain to all your coworkers that its for aquatic plants not weed lol. Im awesome



LOL, I get that a lot here, because we have SO MANY hydroponic stores, and it is " legal ". They all have CO2, and compete with each other for pricing. And also because I use to grow weed 4-5 years ago 

When you have a Lizard cage that is worth over $3,000, and your Lizard only cost $250. 

When you go back and take college courses to learn how to speak Latin, so you can pronounce and understand taxonomy names. 

*FOR EVERYONE HERE*: When your household animal / Human ratio = 500>1


----------



## Murloc (Jul 26, 2012)

hXcChic22 said:


> When Magic (Magic: The Gathering) cards somehow manage to coat entire surfaces of our apartment... they're breeding!!
> And when the collection is probably worth a couple thousand dollars.


I have always wanted to play that, but there is no one I know who would play with me lol.


----------

